# Bubbler And Ph



## rebhchad

can adding a bubbler to a 60 gallon tank cause ph to drop very low?

been reading some stuff on co2, and seems since ive added a bubbler to my tank I cant keep my ph above 6.0


----------



## Ægir

Oxygen and Co2 can affect PH

Have you checked your tap water?


----------



## rebhchad

yes tap water is fine... what can I do to adjust this? I bought some ph stuff from petsmart

I have lost all 4 of my fish within 6 months.. first one got sick, then month later they got ich, so I treated that.. was fine for a while, and ended up loosing them all.. done a complete water change, ph was fine, then week later it was back down, then I got the ph (bicarb) from petsmart it was fine, then week later was back down..

any suggestions??

I can say that I didn't do enough of a water change when I was doing water changes.. ive learned a lot, but hate I lost all my fish..


----------



## Ægir

I wouldnt mess with the PH... as long as its stable, that is more important

As for the ICH thing, you need to wait 45 days to 2 months before adding any fish. It will allow it to die off as it lives in the substrate as well as on the fish.

Dont introduce any fish that arent quarantined for 30 days, including feeders to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## rebhchad

so you don't feel like the ph could have killd my last 2 fish?

possibly just the sickness from the other fish?


----------



## Ægir

Its possible but unlikely...

What type of rocks and decor do you have?

What is the Ph of the tap water?

I hate using chemicals to control PH because if you miss a dose, things get ugly... I would used crushed coral, dolomite, or some limestone rocks to help raise it and stay stable. It will help avoid rapid spikes and drops like chemicals tend to cause


----------



## rebhchad

here is my tank.. ph of tap water is around 7.4-7.6.. was checking my tank water again and dropped my test tube and it broke.. but looked like the water may not be as bad today


----------



## rebhchad

well I tried to upload a pic, but not working for some reason..

I have rock and 3 decorations, had the tank for close to year and half, never had issues until 5 or so months ago when my first fish got sick... added the bubbler 3-4 months ago and didn't kno if this could have messed my ph up that bad or not



Ægir said:


> Its possible but unlikely...
> 
> What type of rocks and decor do you have?
> 
> What is the Ph of the tap water?
> 
> I hate using chemicals to control PH because if you miss a dose, things get ugly... I would used crushed coral, dolomite, or some limestone rocks to help raise it and stay stable. It will help avoid rapid spikes and drops like chemicals tend to cause


which of these is best in your opinion


----------



## Ægir

I would add a few limestone rocks and a bag of crushed coral in the filter

I would think something in your tank is causing the drop... def not the bubbler but you could remove it for a few days and see if it changes just to be sure


----------



## rebhchad

Ægir said:


> I would add a few limestone rocks and a bag of crushed coral in the filter
> 
> I would think something in your tank is causing the drop... def not the bubbler but you could remove it for a few days and see if it changes just to be sure


so put it where my water goes through the filters?


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, in a media bag (looks like a mesh sack with a draw string on the end)


----------



## rebhchad

Ægir said:


> Yeah, in a media bag (looks like a mesh sack with a draw string on the end)


thanks for the info bro!!


----------

